# Why Am I Not a "Top Driver"?



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Take a look at my Weekly Summary ratings section below.

How is it that I'm not a top driver when my weekly rating exceeds the top driver's ratings?







I'm not losing sleep over it, I'm just curious as to why a 4.83 gets recognition that my 4.92 does not.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Welcome to uber


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> Welcome to uber


LOL!


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Kalee is a "top driver".

There. Fixed it for you. Now you can continue driving knowing that you are better than most. 

Does it make you wonder what happened between two weeks ago and now? Was it a "4" you received because you didn't use your turn signal when you changed lanes that one time? Or worse, if you have hundreds of rides you may have gotten a "1" from somebody who didn't like the way you looked at her in the mirror. How Dare You glance at those breasts???

If I'm making it sound absurd, it's because it is. Uber doesn't assign labels to anyone, you don't get to be Captain of your Row or High Priest of your zip code. Nobody has the title: "Top Driver". Showing you a bar graph with your average against what they call "top drivers" is their way of trying to control your behavior.

Think about it. At 4.6 they deactivate you, but you're one of the elitist and very bestest of drivers if you're at 4.83?

So if you only have 100 rides, the difference between deactivation and "top driver" is two idiots rating you a "1" during the same week because they were feeling mischievous.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Take a look at my Weekly Summary ratings section below.
> 
> How is it that I'm not a top driver when my weekly rating exceeds the top driver's ratings?
> View attachment 19038
> I'm not losing sleep over it, I'm just curious as to why a 4.83 gets recognition that my 4.92 does not.


You don't know how to interpret the weekly summary I see. Nothing in that pic says you are not a top driver. The pic actually says anyone with 4.83 or higher IS a top driver. So um..... That means YOU are, smh


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

top driver refers to the top 5-10% of all drivers for that period. welcome to the club.


----------

